# Masterbuilt Sportsman Elite - Cabelas



## stoverr2 (Nov 3, 2013)

I've been going back and forth for the past year on which vertical smoker I wanted to get to replace my offset stick burner. First of all, the only reason I am replacing my baby is that she's falling apart, there are only so many years one can use an inexpensive Char-griller. 

Since I've also started cold smoking, I decided propane was the way to go based on my budget. Being able to add an in-line valve will be a huge asset. I also needed a lot of surface area. 

I had settled on the 40" Masterbuilt propane unit but when price shopping I noticed Cabelas had an exclusive variation of that unit. The only difference I can see is that it comes with a cover and sausage hangars. $199.99, only five bucks more than amazon had the other one. 

Picked it up yesterday, seasoned it last night, have some pork loin and kielbasa on it this morning. 

Speaking of kielbasa, has anyone else smoked the kielbasa that Stanley's in Toledo makes? I'm in Columbus Ohio but the local Kroger stores carry it. The stuff is absolutely amazing!


----------



## stoverr2 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, 2 hours in and I can't keep the temperature regulated. Not only that, but the pecan chunks are burning up way too fast. 

I'm using a cast iron skillet on top of the chip tray that comes with the smoker, non soaked chunks. I'm not relying on the door thermometer, instead I have the probe from a digital one inserted into the upper vent. Trying to maintain around 225-240 but since the wood is catching fire, the temperature is spiking. 

The upper vent has been about 3/4 open the whole time, should it be closed instead?


----------

